# CSST at Lowes



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Have any of you dudes seen the csst they have at lowes now? I think they just got it in about 2 weeks ago here in michigan where im at, its some brand i havent heard of, flex seal or something like that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what does ccst stand for???*

ccst what doe is stand for ???

I dont have a clue what you are talking about


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

corrugated stainless steel tubing. For natural gas.

Such as Wardflex.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*oh...ok*



they have been selling the SS flex lines to hook up gas heaters and ranges for decades, 

just another accident waiting to happen...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Where have you been Mark in the stone ages? :laughing: Warflex, Trac Pipe, and Gas tight. Hope this helps you out. (these are the common name brands here in Indy)

Black Pipe all the way for me!:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

its not the appliance connectors that im talking about, they are actually selling rolls of this csst, i think the 1/2 inch is like 2 bucks a foot. They are also selling all the brass fittings for it too, and a book showing how to gas pipe your entire house hahaha. This could be quite dangerous and is probably gonna cause a lot of calls for the service guys


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

"Plumber Rick" on the Ridgid Forum noticed that last week and made several calls to the manufacture over it. They finally gave him the phone number to the guy who set up the deal to sell to Lowes. The guy claims you still need to show you are certified in it, to buy it. He also told Rick Lowes cash register tracks whether you are a plumber or not and 90% of the sales have been to plumbers. 

Mark


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> ccst what doe is stand for ???
> 
> I dont have a clue what you are talking about


Are you truly in plumbing?

Comm'on man it's CSST, yellow coated, lightening strike bonding lawsuits 
blah blah blah


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Lowes Is Gonna Be In For A Suprise....*



ToUtahNow said:


> "Plumber Rick" on the Ridgid Forum noticed that last week and made several calls to the manufacture over it. They finally gave him the phone number to the guy who set up the deal to sell to Lowes. The guy claims you still need to show you are certified in it, to buy it. He also told Rick Lowes cash register tracks whether you are a plumber or not and 90% of the sales have been to plumbers.
> 
> Mark


 
That is just a lawsuit waiting to happen...that 10% is what I would be worried about....... 

 Lowes will get the pants sued off them some day for selling billey bob and his helper a roll of the stuff and they blow up a trailer park somewhere....

they probably will mix differrent brands of fittings and get someone killed...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Yes I truely are*



ZL700 said:


> Are you truly in plumbing?
> 
> Comm'on man it's CSST, yellow coated, lightening strike bonding lawsuits
> blah blah blah


 
Yes i truely r in plumbin

I just had a long day and did not have my thinkin cap on when I read this post:laughing::laughing:

can u find it in yer heart to fergive me
fer bein so stupid???


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Big box has been selling gas pipe for years...black iron,gas valves,etc. I use soft copper anyway for gas so I dont even consider tracpipe.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I will look as much like a homeowner as possible. I'll even ask how the heck this stuff goes together when at the register.

I'll buy a few feet and 2 connectors. I want to know if they ask if I'm a plumber or not.

There is NO WAY they will ask me. No way.

I still use black pipe. Wardflex for the occassional fireplace.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> "Plumber Rick" on the Ridgid Forum noticed that last week and made several calls to the manufacture over it. They finally gave him the phone number to the guy who set up the deal to sell to Lowes. The guy claims you still need to show you are certified in it, to buy it. He also told Rick Lowes cash register tracks whether you are a plumber or not and 90% of the sales have been to plumbers.
> 
> Mark


 That's hard to believe that Blows is going to "check" to see if someone is a plumber or not. Hmm, let's see, if a cust. isn't a licensed plumber is Blows or home cheapo going to refuse the sale?! No way. Like one time at the counter at Ferguson's, the counter guy is making us tradesmen wait while a genleman in front of us is asking to purchase ONE flapper from a W/C that he has no idea who makes the W/C. And the counter guy and cust. are standing there trying to figure out what make of toilet this guy has. I'm like what the hell. Tell this guy you need to serve the plumbers first! I am not infering that To Utah Now is lying, please do not think that, but I do not believe the stores are really going to check my plumber's license. 99% of my customers don't ask to see my license.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's hard to believe that Blows is going to "check" to see if someone is a plumber or not. Hmm, let's see, if a cust. isn't a licensed plumber is Blows or home cheapo going to refuse the sale?! No way.
> 
> 
> It's even harder to believe, that if the register does notify the "Blows" clerk, when CSST pipe is scanned, that they need to see a plumbers license, will the 18, or 20 yr old clerk, even know what the hail a plumbing license is, or looks like? I have a novelty plumbing license in my wallet, with the plumbers crack showing, that I bet they would fall for.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you really think a grown man can't buy what he wants if he has the money? Gimmie a break.....I can buy anything I want legal or illegal......like most grown people. Now that the economy is down its even easier to buy whatever.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

From the Ridgid Forum:



PLUMBER RICK said:


> i did get the call from the north american sales manager.
> 
> apparently there are 4 manufacturers of csst in the us. 3 of which are sold strictly through the wholesale supple houses and the fourth one, is sold primarily through the retail/ diy market.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The problem is not with Lowes but the manufacture.....simply put dont support any manufacture that sell to the big box stores.... on another note maybe our prices will drop on the wholesale level.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's more than clearly evident that supply houses, manufactures will sell to anyone, and deal with the consequence later.


Have you ever seen what sales are at these big box stores in a week, that comes out of their plumbing aisles? 

It puts plumbing supply houses to shame in just the volume aspect, and they move inventory where shrink is minimalized since the ticker isn't as long on point of purchase to point of sale.


But I feel no sadness, NONE for any supply house when I call at 4:31pm when they close at 4:30pm and it is shot to voicemail. 

I've heard that overtime bs excuse to be a joke. 

Why would I ever be loyal to a cause like that? :confused1:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The local supply house I use will not sell CSST to anyone unless they are certified to use it plumbing license or not.

Do you really expect the big box stores to not sell it? Lowes and Home Depot are the 2 largest plumbing contractors in the world.
I think its great they are giving the diyer the ability to blow themself up. I proudly support my local volunteer fire department. 

I seen csst in my local lowes last week while I was there getting potting soil. I think I'll look into some Carbon dioxide detector stock Monday morning. It could be big


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It's more than clearly evident that supply houses, manufactures will sell to anyone, and deal with the consequence later.
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen what sales are at these big box stores in a week, that comes out of their plumbing aisles?
> ...


So how late do you feel they should stay open? I don't know about you, but by 4:30, I'm hoping to go home within an hour, not be still shopping at the plbg supply house. I know about the emergencies, but really how often does that happen? I mean, I will handle emergencies for my regular customers, & most of the time can get by, with materials I have on hand.
I also have the owner of supply house, personal cell # and can call and get anything, anytime, cuz he lives 2 minutes from there.If he aint available, I have 2 other guys that work there, number if necessary. They provided this info to me, I did not ask for all their numbers, but they know I won't abuse or take advantage of them either. I think I have only had to do this 2 times in 15yrs.
I know commercial work is different, but IMO 99.9% of residential emergencies, are sump pumps, sewer back ups, water heaters, or frozen or broken water pipe, all of which I should have materials on hand, to take care of problem, or atleast get them out of trouble.Most people can survive without hot water, if they can shut off the appliace, until the morning.
I think maybe they should be open till 5pm, but thats it.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I also have the cell phone numbers of a couple of people at the supply house I use most often. It comes down to if your price shopping them all the time, and how you treat their employees. The people at the parts houses can be our best friend or worst enemy. Oh.. I've never had to call them after hours.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Service plumbing industry is certainly not a day shift design. Ask how much big box stores make selling plumbing materials at 4:31pm to close, then 12:01pm saturday afternoon to sunday night. 


If plumbing supply houses think it's a sin to pay overtime for the clientell that spends literally millions outside that time frame, they should deserve the minimize profits and knock it off with the f-ing poor me stories when I walk in there during their dedicated time schedule. I don't want to hear it. 

Too many customers go out and buy faucets/toilets/fixtures in the evening, only to either call me that night to schedule the following day or later in the week.

Tell me what customer wants to spend money on a product that they can't see or compare to in selection. A book at a supply house? Pffft. 

I don't think I've ever put in a Insinkerator Evolution Series Disposer from a supply house, ever. Always bought from a big box store and they always price shop against lowes or home depot.

A supply house is always $10-$70 higher because they are sitting on product not moving. Not My Problem. 

I bought a Delta R10000 valve body with trim kit and remodel plate thursday as I didn't have time to hit lowe's....

Supply house price was so high it knocked out my profit margin on the materials. I was pissed because a half hour time more and I could of picked up both at a big box store cheaper.


Then, the one I bought? Didn't come with the 2 handles (crystal or lever) and when I look for the plug/cap for the bottom side of the valve for a SOLD shower valve only design?

"Oh, that doesn't come with it." 

"What?!!!

Proving the product coming from the big box store is better priced and comes with all the parts. Bunch of bullshit coming from the supply house. 

So in trusting the supply house I didn't get all the parts for the faucet and paid more. They deserve their coming death.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Everflow said:


> I also have the cell phone numbers of a couple of people at the supply house I use most often. *It comes down to if your price shopping them all the time, and how you treat their employees.* The people at the parts houses can be our best friend or worst enemy. Oh.. I've never had to call them after hours.


 
I've treated them great, and also pushed 5 water heaters out of their inventory in the past 10 days which they delivered for a fee to the customers. 

It's not like I'm not moving money through their hands. Plus the money I spend on other products on a regular basis. 

Open game after 4:31pm ...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The thing that pisses me off about my supply house is they try to hammer me when they think I'm not looking. 

I told one of the owners you don't have to be the cheapest, just give me good service and be competitive. I hate having to thumb through my invoices making sure they didn't gouge me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> The thing that pisses me off about my supply house is they try to hammer me when they think I'm not looking.
> 
> I told one of the owners you don't have to be the cheapest, just give me good service and be competitive. I hate having to thumb through my invoices making sure they didn't gouge me.


I have a go to guy at each supply house that writes my tickets and i pay at the counter. The supply house is a rare trip for me unless i need somthing special. I buy big and all at once to get my best prices and I pay cash.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Add up your annual spending with your supply house. 

Would you go the extra mile for that kind of gross income?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt said:


> Add up your annual spending with your supply house.
> 
> Would you go the extra mile for that kind of gross income?


IDK, but I will tell you this-

I had a supplier that I was averaging around 100K/ year hang me out to dry to the tune of around 3K. I won't go into the details of it publicly, but let's just say I'm on track to do around 30K there this year. 

Big picture, 100K aint that much. But I do think it's enough to get some consideration of some kind instead of a door closed in my face


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If you dont buy alot you better have some friends is all I can tell ya because your not gonna beat the supply house for long if you play their game...they are pros at what they do.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> "Plumber Rick" on the Ridgid Forum noticed that last week and made several calls to the manufacture over it. They finally gave him the phone number to the guy who set up the deal to sell to Lowes. The guy claims you still need to show you are certified in it, to buy it. He also told Rick Lowes cash register tracks whether you are a plumber or not and 90% of the sales have been to plumbers.
> 
> Mark


 I am guessing if you pay cash, they have no idea who you are. They do let contractors set up commercial revolving accounts, so they could tabulate data on that basis. Anyone been to MI, to see if there are actually any restrictions or checks in the store? I would put even money that if they sell it ....they sell it to anyone!


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

dunbar youve nailed it

please the manager can go the extra distance by picking the phone up at 5.01pm hes still there locking up.
ive dropped one store the supposed largest plumbing supply in australia. i find it offensive that people can get better prices off the street then my trade price. im also over the fact that i have to get pricing fixed with the same old excuses, ive havent bought one for a long time or the head office has adjusted the matrix and it hasnt been fixed yet.

i only turn over $A60k with them yearly but my father turns over a similiar amount so i think we deserve competitive pricing. i never used to get check prices or shop around but now that the ****s hit the fan(GFC) customers shop on price so to keep work so do i.

i hate the manager/counter hands fixing stuff for people off the street like rewashering 1/4 turn spinles, tiolet outlet and inlet valves, gas burner assemblies/thermocouple assemblies. its literally pandering to tight arses at the expence of all plumbers. so the person pays for the product and gets a service for free .so they make a sale and the counter hand has spent x minutes to make x dollars while account holders have to wait to be served

and i wont get started on stock levels!

so im out of there and now thy are ringing me to come back and they will look after me,thanks but no thanks.


opps this is probably of track we dont have lowes down under! although i think danks in coming to downunder as partners with woolworths! sorry im off topic!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Lowes prolly sells it cheaper than the supply house


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Supply houses beg for business, in my experience.

When a job goes out for bids. I get faxes asking if I want a priced material list for the job. I tell them ALL yes. They then send me the turn-key package for all the material. 

I check the take-off against mine and compare the prices. They range wildly. As much as $20,000 on $200,000.

Can't get that at Lowes boys. 

I spose if you are a jobber, Lowes would be alright.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Csst is for plumbers who aren't man enough for black iron so I could care less. Thats future money in my pocket fixing all the handyhacks mistakes :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't understand what you are all so surprised about. CSST, Pex, AAV's, sharkbites and all the other get er done quick and easy crap has been sold at HD and Lowes for some time now. Who gives a crap if someones "certified" or not. Certification for what? Certified to be a lazy assed hack that's what. Certified to blow someones house off the foundation is more like it. Keep on buying this crap, keep on using it and sooner or later your state plumbing boards will close up shop and your license won't be worth the paper it's printed on. Get er done then collect your welfare check, there ain't work for you anymore because any hack can do your job. I've had it up to here with all this cheapo crap. I go to trade shows and lay right into the self serving bastards that push this crap on the trade and then I lay into the supposed licensed professionals that even consider putting that crap into someones house. It's killing the trade and then it will start killing the public. Scuse me now, I need to take my blood pressure pill, the blood's running out my ears.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I don't understand what you are all so surprised about. CSST, Pex, AAV's, sharkbites and all the other get er done quick and easy crap has been sold at HD and Lowes for some time now. Who gives a crap if someones "certified" or not. Certification for what? Certified to be a lazy assed hack that's what. Certified to blow someones house off the foundation is more like it. Keep on buying this crap, keep on using it and sooner or later your state plumbing boards will close up shop and your license won't be worth the paper it's printed on. Get er done then collect your welfare check, there ain't work for you anymore because any hack can do your job. I've had it up to here with all this cheapo crap. I go to trade shows and lay right into the self serving bastards that push this crap on the trade and then I lay into the supposed licensed professionals that even consider putting that crap into someones house. It's killing the trade and then it will start killing the public. Scuse me now, I need to take my blood pressure pill, the blood's running out my ears.


Very well said. 
I just want to add, that the manufacturers, who push this no brains, & no skill needed products, advertise them as if you can charge the customer same amount for using CSST (spaghetti) pipe, as you can for threaded black pipe. 
When customers ask me for quotes, on black threaded vs. CSST, or copper vs. pex, they think there should be a 50% or 60% savings. And most of these idiots are doing it for nothing. They figure they can throw in the pipe in 2hrs, so they charge for 2hrs. Then they gotta run to get 2 or 3 more hack jobs done that day. They make less, not more,& their too stupid to realize it.
I'd rather stay all day on 1 job, cut & thread gas pipe, that will look good, & last a lifetime, feel good about what I did that day, & sleep well all night. So I get 1 job done, & the other guy gets 3 or 4 hack jobs done, & I don't really fricken care if he makes a little more. He might that day, but wait till the call backs start coming. You know they will.:yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm curious.....do you guys who complain about DIY's ever do anything for yourself or do you call the proper person for everything that goes wrong?

Would you call a locksmith to replace a deadbolt lock on your front door?
How about an electrician to replace a ceiling fan or light ....switch?
Anyone work on their own vehicle? like changing oil,battery,brakes,etc.
How many would call a painter to paint a closet or a door?

Oh but I bet its different because its you and yours.:laughing: Get real folks....people work on their own stuff....always have and always will.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'm curious.....do you guys who complain about DIY's ever do anything for yourself or do you call the proper person for everything that goes wrong?
> 
> Would you call a locksmith to replace a deadbolt lock on your front door?
> How about an electrician to replace a ceiling fan or light ....switch?
> ...


ya, i try do fix anything of mine, at least i can learn from doing it, if i think it is over my head, i call a professional.

the key is to research how to do it right.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hang on a sec there. Remember that plumbing and gas piping is covered by codes and to perform either plumbing or gas piping work ( and bill for it ) requires a licensed, qualified, trained professional. Changing a door lock, or the oil in your truck is not potentially putting a family, or neighborhood at risk. There is a reason why we license some trades and not others. 

Constitutionally there is not a lot we can do to prevent homeowners from doing their own work though several states do prohibit it. Note also that even if a homeowner does the work he is still required to permit and inspect. However, the constant influx of cheap and easy products only fuels the situation because it gives these diy'ers the confidence to go right ahead and take on a task they have no business doing in the first place. Furthermore, many of them do these diy projetcts on the weekend and by-pass the whole permit/inspection process. Then we have supposed, licensed professionals that are all too eager to use these products falsely believing that they are not hurting their own living and trade. Let's be honest here and take a good hard look at where your trade has gone in the past 20 years. I have never said that new products and innovation are a bad thing. What I have said is that blindly jumping on board, before really looking into the impact of these products has proved a fatal error. Mark my words here. All you guys stringing pex like it was god's gift to plumbing will be wishing you never even heard of this crap in another 5 years as the failures and lawsuits begin to roll in.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've treated them great, and also pushed 5 water heaters out of their inventory in the past 10 days which they delivered for a fee to the customers.
> 
> It's not like I'm not moving money through their hands. Plus the money I spend on other products on a regular basis.
> 
> Open game after 4:31pm ...


I don't totally disagree with you Dunbar, but to defend the supply house a bit, I will just make a few points, to justify my opinion, & what I hear from their side of the fence.
1- Some guys are notorious for last minute or poor planning, & expect others to jump, because they failed to plan. Why are we calling supply house at 4:31 pm? Did this call actually come in to you, at 4:30 pm? Just saying!
2- Atleast at the supply house they have same employees everyday. I don't know about your area, but I rarely see the same people at Lowes or HD around here.
3- I can have anything & everything delivered for free, every weekday, & I can talk to someone, that atleast has an idea of what the he!! I want, & when it will be delivered.
4- If they don't have an item that is suppose to be delivered that day, they call me on my cell phone, to let me know. This way I can substitute, or they even ask me if I need it that day, they will pick it up somewhere locally, if they can. They have done that many times for me. Try that at Lowes or HD.
5- The supply house is bound to make mistakes, you deal with them every single day. Figure out the percentage. We always remember the screw ups. I compare it to a shortstop that made 1 or 2 errors in a baseball game, but the right fielder made none. The shortstop had 15 balls hit to him, & RF had 1 or 2 hit to him.
6- IMO, nothing at Lowes or HD is quality, as far as plumbing products. They are only going to stock what they can sell in thousands. And you never know what product, or manufacturer, they will be carrying that day.Or how many boxes I will have to open, before I get one thats not broken or defective.
Again as I said, I see your point to a certain degree, & I'm not critisizing you ,cuz I know your a pro, but I think your supplier should be open till 5pm, no later, but if you truly do that much work, where you need supplies, at the spur of the moment, so often after the supply house closes, maybe they would give you a key.
Maybe I'm gettin old, but after doing this trade everyday, for over 30yrs, & still workin 8 to 10hrs everyday, during the week, I wanna be atleast wrapping up or finished by 4:30pm, not going out to buy materials, & running to another job.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I'm curious.....do you guys who complain about DIY's ever do anything for yourself or do you call the proper person for everything that goes wrong?
> 
> Would you call a locksmith to replace a deadbolt lock on your front door?
> How about an electrician to replace a ceiling fan or light ....switch?
> ...


I would never even try to attempt doing any of this stuff, without calling a pro. I'm too busy, reading this forum all day anyway.:yes:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hang on a sec there. Remember that plumbing and gas piping is covered by codes and to perform either plumbing or gas piping work ( and bill for it ) requires a licensed, qualified, trained professional. Changing a door lock, or the oil in your truck is not potentially putting a family, or neighborhood at risk. There is a reason why we license some trades and not others.


Only partially true and only in some States.

Mark


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't find any states that don't license plumbers


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> the key is to research how to do it right.


I invented the internet for this very reason. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I can't find any states that don't license plumbers


What I was referring to is not all States require you to be a licensed plumber to install gas lines. Some States have homeowner exemptions, some States have handyman exemptions and some States allow GCs to preform three or more trades.

Mark


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea they do unfortunately


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fun Facts:

Market share of the residential plumbing service:

In 1996 10 metropolitan markets with 1,000,000 population a study was started. Each person represented $86.00 which means $86,000,000 was spent on residential plumbing service. Out of that 86 million dollars, it was divided like this: Big Box stores and franchises combined controlled less than 30%, or $25,800,00, and independent shops controlled the rest.

Fast forward to 2006. The 10 markets had grown in population by 20%, and instead of each person representing $86.00, they then represented $120.00. Or a total of $134,000,000. During those 10 years the share the independent contractor controlled went from 70+% to only 36%. 36% of 134 million $48,240,000. 

I cant find anything from 2006 to present but from my experience, ANY given day the phones are slow and every plumber in town is slow or dead, the plumbing aisles at the local boxes are slammed. Go figure.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'm curious.....do you guys who complain about DIY's ever do anything for yourself or do you call the proper person for everything that goes wrong?
> 
> Would you call a locksmith to replace a deadbolt lock on your front door?
> How about an electrician to replace a ceiling fan or light ....switch?
> ...


Yes I complain about DIY types. and yes I will call a locksmith, electrician, and I do have a mechanic change my oil do my brakes and etc. As for painting, that is way to much work so yes we do hire that out as well. 

One thing I am is a DIY programmer, and electronics tinker, but hey I went to school for that stuff, was even in the Army repairing electronics and programing. So I do think I have the skills and training to do that kind of stuff.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Yes i truely r in plumbin
> 
> I just had a long day and did not have my thinkin cap on when I read this post:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


 Mark, there as some talk of removing the "master" from your name after that one-LOL


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like NHmaster as he knows his **** and is entertaining. But almost everytime I read one of his posts I think I need to find a new line of work as service plumbers are soon going to be extinct.

Then I realize that every year since I've been in business (11 years), for the most part I've been busier every year. There's alot of things in life that are easy, yet people still do and always will pay to have them done.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally refuse to feed the lion that will soon eat me. I do not go to the supply house often either. Maybe 2-3 times a month if its very urgent. Its called inventory. Everything that comes off is logged on each job and at the end of the day I cut a PO for those items, and they are delivered the next morning to my door and loaded right back in the drawer/bin they came from. 

I no longer buy tools from the boxes either. That one was tougher to shake more from habit of instant gratification than anything. But if I cant order it from the supply house then I order it online. 

 the box stores!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Csst is for plumbers who aren't man enough for black iron so I could care less. Thats future money in my pocket fixing all the handyhacks mistakes :thumbup:


Are you kidding? there are many great uses for CSST, such as getting a gas line to the attic, through a chase, ................


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Food for thought:


I'm emailing back a customer that runs a scrap yard, has plumbers come in all the time and guess what? Couldn't get a plumber. She looked online and found us.

Water Pump Replacement and Water Heater Replacement. 

I pushed it till monday because I'm not carrying all those specialty parts that I'm going to have collect dust on the shelf till it is needed.


If the big box stores had the brass fittings, I'd be making that money today, not monday.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> I personally refuse to feed the lion that will soon eat me. I do not go to the supply house often either. Maybe 2-3 times a month if its very urgent. Its called inventory. Everything that comes off is logged on each job and at the end of the day I cut a PO for those items, and they are delivered the next morning to my door and loaded right back in the drawer/bin they came from.
> 
> I no longer buy tools from the boxes either. That one was tougher to shake more from habit of instant gratification than anything. But if I cant order it from the supply house then I order it online.
> 
> the box stores!


I only buy inventory on a need basis. I do carry some common items, which I do restock from time to time from my local plumbing supply houses. As it comes to tools, yea breaking the habit of needing it now this second for that instant gratification is a hard one. I now only buy my tools from AJ Coleman He carries Milwaukee, Ridgid, Bosch and such, not just sewer and drain equipment. 

Just have to support the small guys that been around forever so the will be around in the future to come.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I get referrals from my favorite supply house. I never got one from lowes or home depot.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> 
> I'm emailing back a customer that runs a scrap yard, has plumbers come in all the time and guess what? Couldn't get a plumber. She looked online and found us.
> ...


 You must like working Sundays? Family time for me. Don't worry the scrap yard will have to survive one more day, with no hot water.
Just messin with u Dunbar. Man you are dedicated.:yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ron, you and others like you are growing because you offer something that your competitors do not and that would be excellence in service and a no compromise attitude.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I dont like Sundays either*



Don The Plumber said:


> You must like working Sundays? Family time for me. Don't worry the scrap yard will have to survive one more day, with no hot water.
> Just messin with u Dunbar. Man you are dedicated.:yes:


Dunbar is a dedicated working fool.....but that is ok...
I respect him for it.....

all work and no play makes jack $$$ .....
and plenty of it...


Actually, I turned one down today myself....

the guy calls me last night and claims that his toilet has 
been gurgling and bubbling up since tuesday....

Now (sat night) he can smell something god awful in the crawl space and 
he can hear water spashing down there when he runs the shower.


I know that the sewer is stopped up and probably a no hub or
some other half assed fitting has come apart a way down in that crawl space...

I dont clean out sewers anyway, and I dont like to crawl around in sewage on Sundays, 
and company that I referr all my sewer clean outs did not want to mess with it either...

so I gave it to the boys at Roto Rooter.....:thumbup::thumbup:.

I like to throw those guys a bone once in a while:laughing::laughing:




csst.stands for ..corrugated stainless steel tubing.
gosh, I learned something this week ... .


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Dunbar is a dedicated working fool.....but that is ok...
> I respect him for it.....
> 
> all work and no play makes jack $$$ .....
> ...


I would have referred him to Dunbar.:yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Mee Too....*



Don The Plumber said:


> I would have referred him to Dunbar.:yes:


 
Thats actually a Good Idea, but he only works in the Kentucky ..Cincinatti area.... 

 waaay too much travel time for him...


I got a lot of people here that I try to take care of..
I have a few competitors that I throw all the 75 gallon gas heaters to when they are down a flight of white carpeted stairs.. ...they just love to do them.....
I figure if I cant beat them, I might as well work their guys to death on the mean ones:laughing::laughing:

I really like to* spread the love* on Sundays......:thumbup:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

CSST pipe does have its uses. Our industry had it long before the box stores. There will be some massive law suit that will fix this issue anyways. Probably some one off Craigs list.:whistling2:
I usually buy my tools from ny local Home Hardware as they can order them if they don;t have em. They are the small guy that supports me.:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Whats this worth????*

I moved this to a new topic


----------

